# WORX 16" electric chainsaw



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.worxyardtools.com/corded/auto-tensioning-chain-saw.html


I bought this Worx chainsaw for use in my shop for cutting up green wood into turning blanks. I don't have a ton of experience with chainsaws, gas or electric, but I needed one for all the green wood I get from our city parkshop. My dad has a gas 16" new Stihl that I've used and an old Homelite Automatic 22 with a 32" bar that I am afraid to use:laughing:. Those are my only comparisons. The electric seems to have just slightly less power than the gas Stihl. It's fairly quiet as chainsaws go, though I still wear hearing protection. It has cut ash, maple, pine, and some other un-id'd woods in both crosscut and ripping actions. It works well for both. The chain is easy to tighten with a crank on the right side (the black circle you see between the two Worx logos). That is also where it gets unscrewed to remove the chain or bar. In ripping, when getting the long shavings instead of the finer chips it does tend to build up in that area around the chain and sprocket (Under the orange around the black circle on the right side). This is easy to clear though. It auto-oils and the resevoir is easy to see how much is left. It has nice safety features on it and uses common replacement chains and bars. The manual lists the Oregon model for both. I hope it will last. I did a lot of internet research on it and it got good reviews. I also would give it a good review at this early point in it's life. A gas would be nice to have too, but at $89.00 at Lowes, this was a good deal to keep me turning wood on the lathe. I was using a handsaw to cut some wood before, so to say it's an upgrade is a bit of an understatement. So that's my review, seems to work well and has cut everything I've thrown at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

The hardware store that I run is an authorized service center for Worx equipment. To date we haven't serviced a single Worx chainsaw, which is a good testiment to them considering how many trimmers we have had in the shop.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Chain mortiser for those git R done projects.BW


----------

